# Red-nose pinocchio shrimp die early?



## frothhelmet (3 Feb 2018)

A few years ago we had some discussions around red-nose shrimp and how basically they do not adapt to freshwater and all die inexplicably after 6 months max. Is this still the case? Has anyone kept them longer than this? I still like them and wonder if any of these issues have been solved by anyone.

Cheers


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2018)

These are one of my favourite shrimp though not often available  - I've had some live for a couple years in apparent health

But just got some recently that have not done well at all - they didn't ship in well (I arranged to be there when boxes landed) though some neo's seemed grand
These guys were all opaque (always a bad sign with shrimp) & very quiet, DOA's just seem to "disappear" rather than becoming notable pink bodies 

I brought 20 home anyway - they went into a bare bottom Q tank with plants & Eheim BioMech scattered about about + some filter sponge (in addition to a small intank filter providing low flow) 
I'd guess maybe 10 remaining after 2-3 weeks, some of these are looking grand, growing well, translucent, lively, bright "stripes" ( they really are lovely with those neon glo stripes), but others are still struggling
There were also a few mystery shrimp in the group - this is not uncommon with these shipments, sometimes the entire lot will be "mystery" shrimp - though perhaps ofttimes is more accurate statement, this shop orders them in regularly from apparent different suppliers and last 5 bags have arrived with red-line in 2 of 5 


This is the best description of the "red-nose" shrimp I get (sometimes) 


A brief summary with references - this seems to indicate that mature shrimp may live in freshwater but brackish is required for larval development 

There are other very similar looking shrimp that may be shipping  - note these do live, breed in freshwater 

But back to you query, sorry no solutions


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2018)

A blog post worth reading - good photos

but notice the discrepancy as males are reported larger

My current (healthy) shrimp display red line only, no yellow


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2018)

OK I just can't seem to stop 

Don't confuse rostrum length with speciation 

*The “Pinocchio-shrimp effect”: first evidence of variation in rostrum length with the environment in Caridina*
Subsequent article 
*Description of a new species of Caridina*


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2018)

Apologies on the _shouting_ text but for some reason text manipulation within the posting box is often recalcitrant


----------



## frothhelmet (5 Feb 2018)

Two years is decent. Did they die for no reason or a mistake? It would be cool to get some freshwater breeding red-noses. I don't know of anyone who has them. Is anyone going to Australia soon and wants to Han Solo it?


----------

